# AMNPS In 30" Analog MES



## jc03 (May 16, 2012)

Hello. I've read a bunch of threads about opening the wood tray to allow more air in the MES 30 so the AMNPS works better but has anyone had success with the 30" Analog model? There is no external wood tray or vent adjustment. I'm also wondering if anyone has built a "roof" so droppings don't smother the pettets? I've made the foil tent but would like to do something more permanent. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jesse t (May 16, 2012)

I have struggled with keeping the amnps in mine.  As others have done, I drilled a hole in the side and fed an aquarium pump into it.  This seemed to help along with not tightening the door closure all the way down to allow more air flow.  I dry my pellets out in the microwave and let them burn for a good 10 minutes or so and they will typically stay smoking pretty well.  I don't necessarily get all of the pellets burned down to ash, though.  Can someone confirm that the pellets should be burning to ash? 

As far as a permanent shield goes, I remember reading about someone picking up an angled piece of metal at a hardware store that looked promising, but it turned out to be galvanized which is a no-go.  I'm curious to hear if someone has come up with something.


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2012)

Jc03 said:


> Hello. I've read a bunch of threads about opening the wood tray to allow more air in the MES 30 so the AMNPS works better but has anyone had success with the 30" Analog model? There is no external wood tray or vent adjustment. I'm also wondering if anyone has built a "roof" so droppings don't smother the pettets? I've made the foil tent but would like to do something more permanent. Thanks in advance.


Jc morning..... The AMNPS is a perfect match for your smoker if you do some mods to it....   Using a step drill, I would suggest 4 each 1/2" holes in the top, high in the sides so stuff doesn't fall inside the smoker....  then 2 each 1/2" holes low on the sides, close to where you will set the AMNPS, so there is an air supply so it will burn properly....   Bend a coat hanger or similar so there are "bows" over the AMNPS and place a piece of foil for a top....  Depending on the element / AMNPS relationship inside the smoker, a "heat brake" of foil may be needed so the pellets don't get to hot and burn up quickly....  

You may find the holes need to be enlarged if the pellets go out.....  A trial and error in the correct amount of air flow to make stuff work....  The dimensions I cited should work fine.... just saying....  all is not cast in stone....   

Take pics so others can learn and let us know how you fair.....   Dave


----------



## golson (May 17, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Jc morning..... The AMNPS is a perfect match for your smoker if you do some mods to it....   Using a step drill, I would suggest 4 each 1/2" holes in the top, high in the sides so stuff doesn't fall inside the smoker....  then 2 each 1/2" holes low on the sides, close to where you will set the AMNPS, so there is an air supply so it will burn properly....   Bend a coat hanger or similar so there are "bows" over the AMNPS and place a piece of foil for a top....  Depending on the element / AMNPS relationship inside the smoker, a "heat brake" of foil may be needed so the pellets don't get to hot and burn up quickly....
> 
> You may find the holes need to be enlarged if the pellets go out.....  A trial and error in the correct amount of air flow to make stuff work....  The dimensions I cited should work fine.... just saying....  all is not cast in stone....
> 
> Take pics so others can learn and let us know how you fair.....   Dave


Do you have a picture of this mod?


----------



## jc03 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Dave. I'd also like to see a picture if you have one.

As far as the tent, I just left Lowes and they have 8"x24" thin sheets of steel. I was thinking of cutting it to size with a cutoff wheel and leaving enough on each end for 4" legs so it could just stand on the inside of the AMNPS. Does that make sense? They had both aluminum and steel. Which would you use?

I also just purchased 4" stem casters from Harbor Freight to affix to each leg. They're on sale for $5.99 and $6.99 for the locking ones this month. Has anyone made this mod successfully?


----------



## jc03 (May 17, 2012)

Dave, I also don't have a step drillbit. Would a regular 1/2" bit work?


----------



## baja traveler (May 17, 2012)

The step bit is much easier on you with thin materials, where a regular drill bit will want to grab and wreck the sheetmetal as soon as the point punches through - especially with larger bits. You can also really hurt your wrist from the torque of the drill when that bit grabs (experience speaking here).

My suggestion is to go back to Harbor Freight and pick one up, they are not that expensive there, and are super usefull to have in the tool box.


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2012)

Jc03 said:


> Thanks Dave. I'd also like to see a picture if you have one.
> 
> As far as the tent, I just left Lowes and they have 8"x24" thin sheets of steel. I was thinking of cutting it to size with a cutoff wheel and leaving enough on each end for 4" legs so it could just stand on the inside of the AMNPS. Does that make sense? They had both aluminum and steel. Which would you use? _ Either, no problem_
> 
> I also just purchased 4" stem casters from Harbor Freight to affix to each leg. They're on sale for $5.99 and $6.99 for the locking ones this month. Has anyone made this mod successfully? _ I believe so...  And some have used appliance dollies to set their smokers on too...._


Here is the tent I made...... 








 Now that I have the AMNPS, I removed the chip tube and tray inside the smoker..... All I have is 1 each  3/4" hole for a vent.... in a rotating inlet cover....   Dave


----------



## golson (May 19, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Here is the tent I made......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does your peletts keep smoking? I am having a hard time keeping the smoke going in my MES 30.


----------



## daveomak (May 19, 2012)

_*Does your peletts keep smoking? I am having a hard time keeping the smoke going in my MES 30..      *_

golan, morning.....  In the analog unit.... I do believe there are NO air inlets or vents....  Not sure though....  The AMNPS needs air to work properly....

Yes the pellets keep smoking.... My AMNPS smokes for 10+ hours with a full load of pellets....  The tent is to keep drippings out of the pellets... Water will put them out and grease will start a small fire.... 

Have you drilled vent holes and air inlet holes in the smoker yet ????  It is a small modification that will improve your smoker....  As you can see from the pic, the one 3/4" hole provides plenty of air for the AMNPS  to work properly coupled with the adjustable vent on the top wide open.....  The pellets may need a bit of drying first....  When I fire up the smoker, I put the AMNPS, with the pellets I am using for the days smoke, inside the smoker to dry during preheat....  Right now I am preparing to do pork ribs...  the smoker is at 275 and the AMNPS is in there with one row of pellets, readying for a smoked rib feast..... 

Dave


----------



## golson (May 19, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> _*Does your peletts keep smoking? I am having a hard time keeping the smoke going in my MES 30..      *_
> 
> golan, morning.....  In the analog unit.... I do believe there are NO air inlets or vents....  Not sure though....  The AMNPS needs air to work properly....
> 
> ...


Dave are you saying to drill holes in the smoker itself from the outside?


----------



## daveomak (May 19, 2012)

If your smoker does not have air inlet air holes and vent holes to let the smoke and moisture out, Yes drill holes.... In post 3, I outlined where to start. and others added ideas also for venting also....

 It may seem extreme but, to my knowledge most inexpensive smokers need some mods to get them to work right....   they work OK as built but the manufacturers, but they have probably never used their smokers and don't have the knowledge of smoking meats etc. as folks on this forum do....   Just My Not So Humble Opinion.....   Dave

Here is what I have done to my smoker...  It works sooo good now.... better n' sliced bread I tell ya !!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120391/mes-30-modification-i-think-its-the-final-mod


----------



## jc03 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks again Dave.


----------



## jc03 (May 22, 2012)

Dave, how did you connect the clothes hangers to the AMNPS? Thanks.


----------



## tjohnson (May 23, 2012)

Great Job Dave!

Want a Job?

Intake Air is necessary for proper combustion of the pellets.

You should be burning about 3"-4"/hr. @ 225°

If it's burning faster, you have too much air, a need to close off some of your air intake

If it's burning slower, you need to add more air

Roller modified his MES Analog with an aquarium pump

I like Dave's idea of drilling (3-4) 1/2" holes, or you can get a hole saw and drill (1) 2" hole

While you're at it, I would drill (3-4) 1/2" holes or (1) 2" hole along the top, for an exhaust vent.  Possible along the back side of the smoker, just below to top.

Adding an intake and exhaust cannot hurt the smoker.  You need a way to exhaust excess moisture

In some cases, the heat from the element causes the pellets to jump rows and the AMNPS burns up very quickly

Make a simple heat shield out of metal or a few layers of foil, and place it between the AMNPS and the element

You can also use a disposable foil cake pan as a heat shield/deflector

Todd


----------



## daveomak (May 23, 2012)

_*Dave, how did you connect the clothes hangers to the AMNPS? Thanks.    *_

JC, morning...... The wire is SS TIG wire..... It fits in the holes.....  I bent the wire to slide in a hole and formed it so it would not "collapse"...     You could use "rebar tie wire"...  or any wire for that matter.... bend it into a self supporting structure.....  Dave


----------



## brewcrew (Jan 1, 2016)

I removed the drip tray and it seems to have let air circulate better. So far consistent smoke without mods in the analog smoker.


----------



## dr k (Jan 1, 2016)

brewcrew said:


> I removed the drip tray and it seems to have let air circulate better. So far consistent smoke without mods in the analog smoker.


I have an MES 40" Gen 1 and removed the drip pan and put down foil with a hole for the grease to drain if necessary.  It breathes a lot better for the AMNPS for those that keep it inside the smoker.  With the new MES 30" 2.5 BT and the 1000% increase in proximity fires I finished my mailbox mod because I no longer want combustibles in my smoker (regardless of the Generation.).  I am glad to see the mailbox mod on the increase from people with just one fire with the new 30" 2.5 BT.  

-Kurt


----------

